# AFI Thesis Film Looking for Partners



## Jina Miao (Apr 26, 2021)

Hi, we are a group of film students from AFI. We are now raising money for our thesis film: XIA'S NOODLE HOUSE.

The budget for shooting this short film in LA is estimated at $58,000. Even though our school covers part of the budget, the rest amount is still far more than we can afford as students. We're hoping to find support, also friends in this community of people who love movies.
We provide our sponsors with a digital copy of the film, script, lookbook, shot list. This may be a good opportunity if you want to know more about professional short film productions
If you'd like to know more about our project or donate to us, please click this link : )
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/252616274/1080020002?ref=94us12&token=fcd9c368

We are also looking for passionate and creative partners to join our team. Please contact us if you are interested in crewing or acting in the film. 

Contact:
yma1@afi.edu

Instagram:
@tianheiheifilm


----------



## Jina Miao (Jun 6, 2021)

We have 12 days left for crowdfunding to reach the $3000 goal! 🌻


----------

